# MMJ for my dog??



## nova564t

A few months ago my 9 year old mutt started having seizures, the vet put her on Potassium Bromide and that stuff turned her into a moody angry beaaach. We decided it would be better for her to have a seizure every now and then cause she just wasnt our happy dog that way. The next choice was some herbal stuff but that was gonna cost $100 a month, we found something cheaper but it dosent seem to be working, she will go a couple days seizure free then she'll have 2 the same day. I have heard epileptics get relief be using MMJ so I'm gonna try it on her. I started last night giving her about 1/4 teaspoon of tincture to see what happens. What do you guys think? Is this gonna help? She seems to be OK on it, no negative reactions yet.


----------



## 420_Osborn

I'm gonna stick around to see if it works...

Doesn;t mean I'm ok with it tho...

I'll report back on how I feel about giving you dog MMJ..


----------



## WeedHopper

Medicine is medicine. If it helps yur dog with no ill effects,,why not use it. Just be carefull with the dosage.


----------



## dman1234

yeah consider his weight and i personally would ask a vet.


----------



## nova564t

We are getting close to a point where we are gonna put her down, we love her very much and cant stand to see the seizures. If this helps great, I dont think my vet will be open minded enough to ask her and she wont be able to sell us any more expensive drugs which seems to be a priority for her.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Nova, I just asked my vet, who has a slight alternative edge, if it would help my Hannah, who has lost so much weight and has no appetite. He said there have been no studies done that he know of cause no big pharma will pay for them to be done, but he said he really didn't know and to research it. I did, I decided not to give Hannah any. some other stuff is working for her appetite.

Have you tried phenobarbital for your dog? It is cheap. It can cause liver failure after a long term treatment, we had a dog die from it at 6, seizures too. I was also told that the bromide yours is on takes a long time for them to get used to. 
Do you have any warning when the seizures will hit? I did have a warning. If you do there is another thing you can do.
I am so sorry. It is a killer thing to watch with our dogs, people too obviously (my son) 
Hang in and hugs.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

would you then be considered the dogs "caregiver"..sorrry:giggle:  this is a bit funny....and Im High as Hell :lama:


----------



## 420_Osborn

I guess if you are facing the option of putting the dog down, might as well get her a bit stoned...Its cheaper than the damn scripts and she will be a lot more calm.


----------



## OldHippieChick

I've had to put two dogs down in my lifetime. It killed me and both times I felt I'd waited too long to do it. If it got to the point where the vet was suggesting putting the dog down but the old mutt was still able to enjoy some pain free time, I'd try the weed to see if it could give relief from the seizures. 
I wana make it clear that I would NEVER advocate getting a animal stoned for entertainment or curiosity. But first, I'd consider his weight, read up on MMJ for seizures and maybe even email a couple of vets using a dummy account if you're in a MMJ state or if they are. Hurry though... I can't stand the thought of anyones dog suffering. Is your tincture glycerine based or alcohol based?


----------



## Oldtyme

My sister had a husky/shepard mix that got into my friends bag on night while we slept.  We woke up in the morning to find a 1/4oz bag with nothing but stems & seeds left....  
She was so smart...... (& super high at the time)
I'd say go for it....


----------



## Jericho

Hmm, If all it does is help the dog then i would be all for it. Thing is you dont know what effect it is having on a dog, Tests have not been done. Dogs brains and human brains are different. 

My only concern would be that in an elderly poorly dog you may end up causing it stress. Imagine if it starts having hallucinations, paranoia. It also increases blood pressure, Can she handle that? 

I dont want to seem negative about it , I have had to put dogs down in the past before and hate the thought of it but do you really know what is going on in her body once the cannabis is getting to work?

I would be careful and keep a close eye on her.


----------



## nova564t

Well so far so good, shes a little slow on her feet but we're 3 days seizure free, shes being friendly and happy when shes up. OHC, its alcohol based.


----------



## WeedHopper

Good for Her. Thats good news.
Oh,, and Im a little slow on my feet too when Im high.


----------



## Irish

i woulda tried it myself nova. maybe what you see and deduce from this will help somebody else that is facing the same problem. what size dog is she? is it still helping? peace friend...


----------



## nova564t

Shes about 60 lbs, we're at a week now with no seizures:aok: :dancing:


----------



## 420_Osborn

I like to hear that!!!


----------



## Rosebud

That is awesome. Is that a long time for her to go? I can't remember if you said how often she was having them. That would be so great. Keep it up.


----------



## OldHippieChick

Oh this is good. Thanks for the update. I don't like the alcohol base but ya gotta use what you have. IF I were doing it, I might try pulling back on the dose just a tad until you find the least amount that will keep the seisures at bay. I've gotten SO high on edibles that I was almost scared. I'm friendly and up when I'm stoned as well.


----------



## 4maggio

If the animal is 'sick', alcohol based or not is better than nothing..

I just had a cat with the same thing... did put him down..
I never thought of MMJ.. I would have given it a shot..
Thanks nova.. just for the 'future' thought...

I'd rather watch the animal move slowly with no issues, that watch it
in seizure.


----------



## nova564t

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Oh this is good. Thanks for the update. I don't like the alcohol base but ya gotta use what you have. IF I were doing it, I might try pulling back on the dose just a tad until you find the least amount that will keep the seisures at bay. I've gotten SO high on edibles that I was almost scared. I'm friendly and up when I'm stoned as well.


I'm giving her a very small dose, around 2 ml, and just at night. I mix it with her pills, they soak it up and she gobbles it down.


----------



## nova564t

Rosebud said:
			
		

> That is awesome. Is that a long time for her to go? I can't remember if you said how often she was having them. That would be so great. Keep it up.


She was up to 2 a day before I started this.


----------



## Rosebud

WONDERFUL. I know how horrible it is to watch. 
hugs!


----------



## benamucc

nova564t said:
			
		

> If this helps great, I dont think my vet will be open minded enough to ask her and she wont be able to sell us any more expensive drugs which seems to be a priority for her.


 
YO...your dog needs a new vet.  I was going to a vet that was all about the billing and not about the patient.  Changed, and will never look back.  My dogs are well cared for and I don't care what they charge me. (It's less too)  

As for the MMJ for the pup...I'm going to go with the "medicine is medicine" on that.  Given my dogs everything from ammodium to ibuprofin in the past.  As a treat they even get a half a beer once in  a while.  Say what you will about that, but ask anyone I've ever trained a companion dog for if they have happy well behaved dogs!  

Good luck man...


----------



## nova564t

I mentioned that I give her 1-2 mls but that was wrong its more like 1/2 ml. 

And yes Ben, we are gonna switch vets, the only reason we still go there is because my wife worked there for a while and made friends with a couple of the girls there. 

So we are at 9 days now with no problems, I'm so happy we didnt decide to put her down before trying this. The potential for this drug seems to be limitless!!


----------



## Mutt

As you can tell by my nicknames I am a dog lover. Bigger the better (looking at a great dane or british mastiff when i get my house complete. 
I say if its improving the quality of life for the dog, go for it. No vet is going to say "yes it works" not a one. 
No you should not be getting your dog stoned, but if it's not harming and it's helping then use it. If it comes down to that or putting her down keep her high. We do the same for our elderly (liquid injection morphine and hospice) why not for our dogs.


----------



## Rosebud

9 days is so great Nova. I am happy for all of you.


----------



## nova564t

This is Bali, she's 9 and the subject of this experiment.


----------



## SmokinMom

nova564t said:
			
		

> This is Bali, she's 9 and the subject of this experiment.
> 
> View attachment 163179



What a cutie!  I'm so glad its helping.


----------



## Rosebud

Very sweet face Nova.


----------



## OldHippieChick

I'm really happy for you and Bali. I know I'd do anything to keep my lil guy from suffering.


----------



## mainechowder

What a great thread!

I am very interested to hear this news. I think its great that the MMJ is working for your old girl. I have had a dog (not the same one!!) since I was nine years old ( I'm now 40) and its always so hard to see them getting older and have serious health issues. I cannot wait to tell this news to my vet. I'll report back to you all if he has any experience or has heard of anyone else using MMJ for dogs.

Good Luck with Bali, I am going to keep an eye on this thread to see how long she goes seizure free.


----------



## nova564t

:woohoo: We are now past two weeks seizure free.:woohoo:


----------



## 420_Osborn

Congratulations! I'm so glad she is doing well


----------



## nova564t

:dancing: :clap: 18 days and counting!!


----------



## 420_Osborn

Do you make your own tinc?

I'm very happy that she has been on the up side...My wife is happy for ya too...Keep up the good news!


----------



## smokingjoe

Watched Run from the Cure today and after that believe it's a crime to deny us of the therapeutic effects of this lovely herb.


----------



## nova564t

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Do you make your own tinc?
> 
> I'm very happy that she has been on the up side...My wife is happy for ya too...Keep up the good news!


No, I gave my caregiver status to a good friend and he made it. He gave me 5 oz of the stuff for free.


----------



## nova564t

Well just moments ago she had her first seizure in 19 days, if was not as severe as others have been. I will up the dosage and see how she reacts, I can live with one every three weeks.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Yeah, Sorry man.  I dont think I could handle that!

But 1 in 3 weeks is better than before...wasn't it every other day?

Thats cool that your friend gave you some for free...


----------



## rotten_socks420

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Yeah, Sorry man.  I dont think I could handle that!
> 
> But 1 in 3 weeks is better than before...wasn't it every other day?
> 
> Thats cool that your friend gave you some for free...



Twice everyday man jeez cant u read hahaha just kidding :48: hit this


----------



## nova564t

Another one about an hour ago, I still think it helps, gonna give it some more time, but I (we) cant deal with two a day. Maybe she'll go another 3 weeks without one, I will keep you all posted.


----------



## mainechowder

Nova,

How's she doing?


----------



## nova564t

She had 1 more seizure on the 5th and none since then, the wife walked her today and said she did good so all in all shes doin pretty good.


----------



## Rosebud

I am so glad to hear that.


----------



## nova564t

Dosage is now 1 ml in the evening.


----------



## jesuse

weed wil*mess*up your littel 4 leg freinds liver and harm mybe kill dope and dogs dont go i would advise against this if you care for him wich i think you do and also iv herd weed to triger it not help,//peace


----------



## Rosebud

marijuana has been know to cause and also stop seizures in humans Jesuse. However the drugs they use in dogs for seizures can kill a dog, it did mine 8 years ago. Nova, has been very careful starting with a small dose and working up. It has already slowed the seizures down in his best friend and dog. 
My vet told me it hasn't been researched cause there is no money for the pharmaceutical to do the research. Can't charge  500 bucks a month for pot for a dog. 

I am very interested in this and am so hoping for the best. But, it already has been helpful, so yea for that. Keep it up Nova.  Sorry  I told your story and not let you do it yourself.


----------



## nova564t

I have talked to 3 different vets and all said if its working to continue, THC can be toxic to a dog in very high doses, I've heard of a dog in Denver that died after pigging out from garbage cans from a dispensary, they figured he ate at least a pound of cookies. The amount I give her is less than a 1/4 of one of those cookies. I love my dog very much and this is a much better option than putting her down!!!!


----------



## nova564t

Rosebud said:
			
		

> marijuana has been know to cause and also stop seizures in humans Jesuse. However the drugs they use in dogs for seizures can kill a dog, it did mine 8 years ago. Nova, has been very careful starting with a small dose and working up. It has already slowed the seizures down in his best friend and dog.
> My vet told me it hasn't been researched cause there is no money for the pharmaceutical to do the research. Can't charge 500 bucks a month for pot for a dog.
> 
> I am very interested in this and am so hoping for the best. But, it already has been helpful, so yea for that. Keep it up Nova. Sorry I told your story and not let you do it yourself.


No prob Rosebud thanks for the support!


----------



## bho_expertz

I also had a dog ... After 12 years i had to put her down ... 
I gave her three times MJ ... Once half a slice of a cake i brought from a travel to Amsterdam, one bowl of soup that i have made with the rests of 10 bottles of BHO and another piece of cake. She loved it ... But she also loved being around me wen i smoked. She loved me and i still love her.

Good luck nova ... Life can be a ***** sometimes.


----------



## nova564t

No seizures for almost 3 weeks now, We're dividing the dose into two a day now, shes doing great and our vet now knows what we are doing and has no problem with it.


----------



## smokingjoe

nova564t said:
			
		

> I have talked to 3 different vets and all said if its working to continue, THC can be toxic to a dog in very high doses, I've heard of a dog in Denver that died after pigging out from garbage cans from a dispensary, they figured he ate at least a pound of cookies. The amount I give her is less than a 1/4 of one of those cookies. I love my dog very much and this is a much better option than putting her down!!!!



More likely the chocolate or all that sugar that resulted in that dogs demise.  

Glad to hear you pooch is holding up well nova.


----------



## Bleek187

weed isnt gonna hurt a dog.. get them 2 high and they will be paranoid and act crazy.. just like us... a small dose and they will be fine. my homeboy has smoked out his dogs ever sence i can remember.. i think its great that its helping you out.. thats awesome to hear


----------



## nova564t

Thanks guys I have no doubt that I'm doing the right thing!!!


----------



## smokingjoe

It's a shame you can't document the treatment and offer it up to vets as an alternative, especially for those that might be inclined to prescribe it.


----------



## Erbal

I just read the thread and this is some awesome stuff!!!

I am curious to know if their are any updates is with your dog. I hope you, your family, and her all doing well.


----------



## nova564t

Bali is doing OK she seems to go 3-4 weeks without then she will have 2-3 seizures in a day, those days are hard to deal with but its better that when she was having them every couple days. Thanks for following and I'll keep updating her progress.


----------



## mainechowder

Nova,

You're up early! Aren't you a couple of hours behind us? (est)

Glad to read about about Bali's progress. Wish she wasn't having them at all, but like you said, at least it's better than it was.

Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## nova564t

mainechowder said:
			
		

> Nova,
> 
> You're up early! Aren't you a couple of hours behind us? (est)
> 
> Glad to read about about Bali's progress. Wish she wasn't having them at all, but like you said, at least it's better than it was.
> 
> Hope she continues to improve.


 
 Yup I get up at 4, leave for work at 5. One thing the vet told us is that she would rather see a seizure every now and then so we know we arent over dosing.


----------



## nova564t

After multiple seizures we had to have Bali put down at around 3 AM, thank you all for following this thread.


----------



## mainechowder

Nova,

I'm so sorry to hear this news. It's so hard when that time comes; and all of us with animals experience it at some point. You did every thing you could for old Bali and as hard as it is to make that decision, its better than having her suffer.

Take Care, you & your family have my condolences.


----------



## feelfree

im sorry for your loss. our animals give us so much uncomditional love, we owe them our best. we lost our fatcat last year and Small doses torward the end ABSOLUTELY helped him stay calm happy and relaxed. documented by a specialist, and myself.


----------



## Erbal

I am sad to hear Nova, at least the tincture gave you a little bit more time to enjoy with her. Like many others here, I have had to put down pets before. Knowing it is something you had to do never helps with the lost of a faithful friend.

Thanks for telling us know Nova.


----------



## Rosebud

Nova,

Bali was so lucky to have you for a best friend. Your were a wonderful caregiver to her. May we all be so loved.

Rosebud


----------



## AlkaloidContent

I love the fact that you care for your animal and want to help it, however an animals body is different than a humans. Its obviously no serious reaction is going to happen because it would have, but it seems you may have been a little too quick to consider MMJ a cure all. What if this made the dog miserable but its just too drunk to ...well it cant talk anyway. IDK Im not downing you or making you out to be some dumb POS animal abuser but dont you think you may have rushed the thought a little?

In the end it sounds as though you may have eased her into her final moments you did what a true loving caregiver does. It may not always end in a miracle but everything happens as it should.


----------



## bho_expertz

RIP to all ours good friends !!!


----------



## 420_Osborn

I'm sorry for your loss...

I'm glad you could help her live out the last part of her life without too much pain...

Keep you chin up! Bali RIP this joint's for you!


----------



## nova564t

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> I love the fact that you care for your animal and want to help it, however an animals body is different than a humans. Its obviously no serious reaction is going to happen because it would have, but it seems you may have been a little too quick to consider MMJ a cure all. What if this made the dog miserable but its just too drunk to ...well it cant talk anyway. IDK Im not downing you or making you out to be some dumb POS animal abuser but dont you think you may have rushed the thought a little?
> 
> In the end it sounds as though you may have eased her into her final moments you did what a true loving caregiver does. It may not always end in a miracle but everything happens as it should.


If you go back and read the entire thread youll understand that there was no rush to the decision to to use MMJ, we tried several other meds with the side affects much worse than the original problem. If it wasnt for triing MMJ we would have had to put her down several months ago, and we saw almost no side affects.


----------



## nova564t

Thank the rest of you for your kind words, they mean a lot to me.


----------



## nova564t




----------



## AlkaloidContent

nova564t said:
			
		

> If you go back and read the entire thread youll understand that there was no rush to the decision to to use MMJ, we tried several other meds with the side affects much worse than the original problem. If it wasnt for triing MMJ we would have had to put her down several months ago, and we saw almost no side affects.


 
Your right I didnt read enough before responding, for that I hope I didnt hurt your feelings in any way, as the loss of your pet is the loss of your family and I am deeply sorry to even have to hear about it.

I just dont think the world is ready to begin treating animals with MMJ or similar products. At least not on the personal level. I just wouldnt want people doing similar things to get into trouble for animal cruelty and crap like that you know the older generations at the top of our world are still in Reefer Madness era. How would they feel about someone giving their dog an alcohol based MMJ tincture thats all. You obviously questioned your own thoughts during these times because you didnt openly discuss the idea with your vet.

In the end just let me apologize and extend a hug and a kiss.


----------



## nova564t

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> Your right I didnt read enough before responding, for that I hope I didnt hurt your feelings in any way, as the loss of your pet is the loss of your family and I am deeply sorry to even have to hear about it.
> 
> I just dont think the world is ready to begin treating animals with MMJ or similar products. At least not on the personal level. I just wouldnt want people doing similar things to get into trouble for animal cruelty and crap like that you know the older generations at the top of our world are still in Reefer Madness era. How would they feel about someone giving their dog an alcohol based MMJ tincture thats all. You obviously questioned your own thoughts during these times because you didnt openly discuss the idea with your vet.
> 
> In the end just let me apologize and extend a hug and a kiss.


  Thanks, and we did eventuly tell our vet and she said she didnt have a problem with it if it was helping.


----------



## AlkaloidContent

nova564t said:
			
		

> Thanks, and we did eventuly tell our vet and she said she didnt have a problem with it if it was helping.


 
Thats awesome man, Im glad you did bring it up, Im sure it brought you relief to see her understand your feelings and give her opinion.


----------



## bho_expertz

She had some sweet eyes my man ... Very sweet ... She will stay forever with you and you with her. Oh man i miss my *****.


----------



## burner

Sorry to hear that nova, you did the right thing and I think you helped her along the way her last few months. Sorry for the loss man, I dunno what I'm gonna do when the time comes with my pup. Do you think your gonna get another dog?


----------



## nova564t

We have another, this is Indie, shes 6 years old and still acts like a puppy.

She is gonna be lonely without her sister.


----------



## HomieDaGrower

RIP Bali,
It was a good thing you made her last months more comfortable.  It sucks losing a good friend, I lost my pal Harley over 10 years ago, and still miss him.  As an Epileptic I can attest that it is much better to have a couple of seizures a month, than 2 a day.  And the side effects of a good indica strain are much better, than the side effects of the chemicals big pharm wants us strung out on.

My condolences bro.

HomieHogleg


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## nova564t

Thanks HH & WH we think about her every day.


----------



## smokingjoe

Condolences Nova & RIP Bali


----------

